# How to move them to another nest



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi friends,
I'm Sumana... I have a query... as my pigeons are laying eggs and eggs and making the loft over crowded... I'm getting them a new home 40kms far... I want to know how to shift them that they don't panic and will they come back again? Then how to put them so that they are happy and stay there. Plz help with your advises and suggestions...
Thank You


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How many will be moved? Just put them in secure containers and cover with a blanket so that they are kept in the dark. I'm sure if the new owner keeps them in the new loft for more than a month, they won't return.

Don't you get fake eggs in India?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

My advice, for the health of your birds is to USE FAKE EGGS. 

the real eggs are replaced with fake ones right when they are laid. Nothing is developed in the egg. Just like the chicken egg people eat for breakfast. 

It is unwise and unpractical to let pigeons keep multiplying with no control whatsoever. Not to mention more disease and sickness.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

4 of them ... 3 years old they're my sweethearts...


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Fake eggs are not available here. I sometime bring one laid eggs inside and refrigerate them. Then I replace after warming them in warm clothes but they abandon it after a week and start to mate and the hens have calcium deficiency... they understand the fake and real ones. They keep on laying after a week sitting on fake eggs. In 5 years it gets crowded...


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

SumanaC said:


> Fake eggs are not available here. I sometime bring one laid eggs inside and refrigerate them. Then I replace after warming them in warm clothes but they abandon it after a week and start to mate and the hens have calcium deficiency... they understand the fake and real ones. They keep on laying after a week sitting on fake eggs. In 5 years it gets crowded...


I do not believe your answer, the fake eggs can be bought at pigeon supply online USA. Some ship to you. 

You have to be a good steward of your birds to keep them healthy, and that means population control with out depleting their calcium. Calcium for birds in their water everyday is better than nothing. Cuttle bone mashed into small pieces offered in a dish. Here in US we can get crushed oystershell for chickens , it works for pigeons well and has soluble calcium . Not sure what is offered where you live. 

Replacement eggs can be found in hobbie stores , or ordered online, esp Christian Easter crafts, wooden eggs. Paint them white, eBay look for wooden craft eggs. Even the chicken size ones could work. 

If that does not work try pig pong balls , they are big but some pigeons sit on them.

Find rocks the same size as the eggs and paint them white.
You really need to try harder for your birds.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Better for them now, If I put two pairs in a separate residence. And for the rest I need to replace eggs everytime now on. Let me paint down the deep refrigerated eggs and place under. Though I have still enough space I want them to move around. Twice a day I open the cage some of them paired with wild ferals and move out. But they come down to eat.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Maybe you are not warming the refrigerated eggs enough before putting them back in the nest. Warming between clothes won't get them warm enough. I put the fake eggs in my bra against my body and keep them there for 10 min before swapping.

You can also take a needle and make small holes in the eggs, then the eggs will rot and not develop.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

SumanaC said:


> Better for them now, If I put two pairs in a separate residence. And for the rest I need to replace eggs everytime now on. Let me paint down the deep refrigerated eggs and place under. Though I have still enough space I want them to move around. Twice a day I open the cage some of them paired with wild ferals and move out. But they come down to eat.


The thing is , if you take the eggs to refrigerate them, then the birds may or will not sit on the refrigerator eggs because they have been gone too long. 
Plus the refrigerator doesn’t always work, during cold spells, a fertile egg can just slow down and if heat is given in time it can resume development. 

It’s 2019, control of pigeon over population is a known idea, if you can find wood egg and paint them white that will work, I got wood eggs and didn’t even paint them and my birds sat on those... still do. 

Glass eggs, ceramic eggs, clay eggs, wood eggs, large white marbles... ... these are better than what you are doing now. Some people boil the eggs, cool off and return them, that may be an option if you just don’t want to find replacement fake eggs. If you did boil take the eggs when the birds go for a bath or to feed, when off the nest, which is very seldom, then you have to boil and cool them off before they see they are gone... you want them to sit the eggs not abandon them, so the boil method could cause that, But..I’d try it if had nothing else.


----------



## SumanaC (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay I have got plenty of ideas now. Thank you Marina B and Ladygrey for sharing. The methods are wonderful


----------

